# Sublimation printing onto thick paper/card?



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry for the random question as I am a garment printer, but I am considering buying a sublimation set up for use on different surfaces and I'm interested to find a way of printing onto thick paper and card that can't go through printers.

I used to have a laser printer set up and had a special toner release paper that when heated you could peel off the and it would remove leaving only the toner print on the card so was perfect for my requirements. However, I upgraded to a new printer and for some reason that printer didn't like the paper and kept jamming and this happened to about 3 printers all of which I've had to throw away so can't use this paper anymore. I really need an alternative way of printing and have seen a few videos on youtube using a transfer paper and heat press but the videos don't give any details of the set up used. I was wondering if it was sublimation paper, or maybe an ink jet or laser printer being used with a specialist type of paper.

I look forward to any replies.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Sublimation works on polyester, and certain plastics, so no go unless that is what your substrate is.

How thick is the card stock? A lot of inkjet printers have a straight-through slot/path that accepts card stock. Max thickness varies by make and model, so check the specs before $$$, but unless you are wanting to print on CDX, you can probably find an Epson, or the like, that will do the job.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

The thick card would have to be polyester coated, the way sublimation jigsaws are, then you'd print your sublimation image onto sublimation paper and press it onto the card in a flat press. It wouldn't matter how thick the card was.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post links to the videos. Maybe someone can tell what method they are using.


----------

